# Behati Prinsloo walks the runway during the 2011 Victoria’s Secret Fashion Show on November 9, 2011 (x10)



## Kurupt (12 Nov. 2011)

​


----------



## omgwtflol (13 Nov. 2011)

Very cute, thanks so much


----------

